# Blackheads are evil.



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Ever since puberty decided to bless me, well most of it has been a curse lol, I have had an issue with blackheads. They are mainly on my nose and the area right next to my nose on each side and on my chin. 

I have tried using steaming my face beforehand and using different types of clay based masks, biore strips and even using a pore extractor and manually taking those buggers out of my skin. None of those methods have been all that great, they don't remove enough of the blackheads and the ones that do get removed come right back 2 3 days later. It's an endless battle seriously.

I had seen a commercial on one of the asian channels my parents watch and they were selling this product. It's basically a set that includes a toner and maybe facial cleanser that you use before putting the mask on. After the mask dries you just peel it off slowly and supposedly all the gunkies in your skin come off along with the mask. I seen demonstrations on the commercial and yeah its gross lol. My mom thought I'd be interested in it but we called the company up and this stuff costs $100 for a 3 months supply. Uh, no way! 

But I came across a beauty blog where the girl had mentioned using a mask similiar to the one I had seen on tv. The mask she had used is like a small fraction of the price of the one I seen. It's called "Naris Up Skin Moisturizing Point Mask/Lotion: It's a two piece set with a product called a pre-essence that you apply on first and before that dries you will apply the actual mask on. And you'll just peel it off like 10-15 minutes later. The beauty blogger had given an excellent review for it and it's not too expensive, I still need to figure out how much shipping costs. Heres the link to the product: Ohayousa.com♥, japan merchandise, japanese Accessories, Gift, Asian gifts

Has anyone had any experience with a mask like that? Or any methods of getting rid of blackheads and keeping them away that work?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been using BHA and it has been working very well. I got the 1% lotion from Paula's Choice, they are very generous with samples so you don't have to drop a stack of $ to see if you love it or hate it.

At first I was doubtful about it working until my mum asked me a few times if I was wearing makeup or not because my skin had evened out so much. (I wasn't) 

I started with it at 2% for two weeks, didn't really dig it and quit. When I picked up again with the 1% it took about a week or so for noticeable improvement.

I had a reactive breakout to a cream about two months ago and am STILL trying to clear it up, I've never had issues with acne or blackheads until now so I feel like I'm outta my depths...! And I don't even know if my complexion type has now changed because of it.

Anyway, that's what's helping me right now. I feel your pain


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I've been using BHA and it has been working very well. I got the 1% lotion from Paula's Choice, they are very generous with samples so you don't have to drop a stack of $ to see if you love it or hate it.

At first I was doubtful about it working until my mum asked me a few times if I was wearing makeup or not because my skin had evened out so much. (I wasn't) 

I started with it at 2% for two weeks, didn't really dig it and quit. When I picked up again with the 1% it took about a week or so for noticeable improvement.

I had a reactive breakout to a cream about two months ago and am STILL trying to clear it up, I've never had issues with acne or blackheads until now so I feel like I'm outta my depths...! And I don't even know if my complexion type has now changed because of it.

Anyway, that's what's helping me right now. I feel your pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would of definitely considered using a BHA or AHA product but my skin is just a frickin baby. It reacts to practically anything. The only time I can get away with using a BHA product is if it's being used to spot treat a zit I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another option I had was Retin-A or Azelaic Acid but again the irritation would destroy my skin.

What cream did you use for it to break your skin out like that?!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been on a pretty steady regimen of cleansing and scrubbing and peeling

I have no blackheads!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Mario Badescu Rolling Peel, it works. The same concept as Biore but doesn't cause the tears that the strips can.

After I cleanse with my Dermalogica face wash and Prep Scrub (optional depending on day) then I pat dry and put the MBRP all over my face and neck and let sit for a couple minutes then go to work massaging the face til it all rolls away. It has a pleasant scent and I have seen a vast improvement on my face, especially the nose and cheek area. If I have any blemishes that are ready to come out but need some persuasion I take a tissue and wrap my fingers and gently squeeze to see if it is ready, if it isn't then I leave it... THIS IS WHERE YOU SCAR YOURSELF! Most go after them like their life depends on it. If it is at a head it should be easy to remove after all the cleaning and stuff. Once you have extracted be sure to do a quick rinse with a bit of face wash so as to not spread any icky stuff.

If you do have one that you can't help but mine for look into a lightening product, mine was prescription called Brevoxyl.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I would of definitely considered using a BHA or AHA product but my skin is just a frickin baby. It reacts to practically anything. The only time I can get away with using a BHA product is if it's being used to spot treat a zit I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another option I had was Retin-A or Azelaic Acid but again the irritation would destroy my skin.

What cream did you use for it to break your skin out like that?!_

 
Look into Retin A micro, it is a time release formula. Make sure after you apply it that you are not going to wash your face anytime soon, I have found this really agravates and will redden the area. When you first start on Retin A or Retin A micro it will be intolerable for a good month or so til your face adjusts. But the benefits are so worth it.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I would of definitely considered using a BHA or AHA product but my skin is just a frickin baby. It reacts to practically anything. The only time I can get away with using a BHA product is if it's being used to spot treat a zit I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another option I had was Retin-A or Azelaic Acid but again the irritation would destroy my skin.

What cream did you use for it to break your skin out like that?!_

 
I OD-ed on either a glycerin based cream or I think bacteria got into the glycerin serum I made, I thought my face hated glycerin for a while but tbh I'm not sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I wonder if it was hormonal, I hope not. Certain mineral blushes wreak havoc on my skin too, could MU be the culprit for you?

Yeah, I considered Retin-A too but was worried about the irritation as well!

I hope you find what works for you soon


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I have seen a vast improvement on my face, especially the nose and cheek area. If I have any blemishes that are ready to come out but need some persuasion I take a tissue and wrap my fingers and gently squeeze to see if it is ready, if it isn't then I leave it... THIS IS WHERE YOU SCAR YOURSELF! Most go after them like their life depends on it. If it is at a head it should be easy to remove after all the cleaning and stuff. Once you have extracted be sure to do a quick rinse with a bit of face wash so as to not spread any icky stuff._

 
The truth!! It has to be so ready if you're gonna squeeze. I put something like tea tree oil to make sure no germs are lurking after, too. I'm on a no squeeze because I love it way too much...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I have been on a pretty steady regimen of cleansing and scrubbing and peeling

I have no blackheads!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Mario Badescu Rolling Peel, it works. The same concept as Biore but doesn't cause the tears that the strips can.

After I cleanse with my Dermalogica face wash and Prep Scrub (optional depending on day) then I pat dry and put the MBRP all over my face and neck and let sit for a couple minutes then go to work massaging the face til it all rolls away. It has a pleasant scent and I have seen a vast improvement on my face, especially the nose and cheek area. If I have any blemishes that are ready to come out but need some persuasion I take a tissue and wrap my fingers and gently squeeze to see if it is ready, if it isn't then I leave it... THIS IS WHERE YOU SCAR YOURSELF! Most go after them like their life depends on it. If it is at a head it should be easy to remove after all the cleaning and stuff. Once you have extracted be sure to do a quick rinse with a bit of face wash so as to not spread any icky stuff.

If you do have one that you can't help but mine for look into a lightening product, mine was prescription called Brevoxyl._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Look into Retin A micro, it is a time release formula. Make sure after you apply it that you are not going to wash your face anytime soon, I have found this really agravates and will redden the area. When you first start on Retin A or Retin A micro it will be intolerable for a good month or so til your face adjusts. But the benefits are so worth it._

 
Is it like a mask that you put on and then let dry and then roll off? If so that sounds soo much easier than practically ripping a later of skin off with the biore strips! How much does it cost? I heard that there are Mario Badescu products sold at Nordstroms, if so I might be heading out that way and I could look into it when I'm out there. 

I'm a chronic popper, once I see that gross white head popping up from the zit, its getting popped. I find that despite what everyone has told me it helps the zit heal alot faster. If i'm going to do it I usually do it before I wash my face so that the area gets cleaned anyways. Then I'll apply a spot treatment on the area to help fight bacteria and help it heal. The product I'm loving now for that is Boscia's acne treatment serum stuff, heres the link: Sephora: Boscia Clear Complexion Treatment with Botanical Blast: Oil/Blemish Control. I've only been using a sample of it that I had received but I MAY invest when I get money on a full bottle. But it only has an effect on actual zits rather than blackheads or clogged up pores.

Sadly, my insurance I am pretty sure will only pay for Retin-A, infact I can only get the generic of it, Tretinion. I was prescribed Retin-A micro like about four years back and the insurance would only cover for regular Tretinion. I'm hoping to do as much as I can without having to involve a doctor or a prescription. 

Being a WOC, I do have some hyperpigmentation issues. It's weird though for some reason it's not that bad on my face but on my body, those marks will last forever! I don't tan or anything either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The marks on my face will take a few weeks to fade away if I exfoliate well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I OD-ed on either a glycerin based cream or I think bacteria got into the glycerin serum I made, I thought my face hated glycerin for a while but tbh I'm not sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I wonder if it was hormonal, I hope not. Certain mineral blushes wreak havoc on my skin too, could MU be the culprit for you?

Yeah, I considered Retin-A too but was worried about the irritation as well!

I hope you find what works for you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you maybe sensitive to glycerin. There are certain ingredients too that wreak havoc on my skin guaranteed. I would suggest trying out that Boscia serum that I had mentioned from Sephora. Just ask for a sample first and try it out. Hopefully that'll help it out and next time avoid anything with glycerin in it! 

Maybe the pigments in the mineral blushes also maybe irritating your skin? I know quite a few people who are allergic to red dye whether its in cosmetics or even food. 

Nope, makeup isn't the culprit as long as I use an oil based cleanser at the end of the day. It takes EVERYTHING off! Love it! Plus this blackhead problem has been here ever since I hit puberty which was years before I got into makeup especially foundations and stuff of that sort.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_The truth!! It has to be so ready if you're gonna squeeze. I put something like tea tree oil to make sure no germs are lurking after, too. I'm on a no squeeze because I love it way too much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think this problem maybe mostly genetic. I've noticed my mother whose 52 now complaining about recurrent blackheads also. She even gets them on the same place on her face as me!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Is it like a mask that you put on and then let dry and then roll off? If so that sounds soo much easier than practically ripping a later of skin off with the biore strips! How much does it cost? I heard that there are Mario Badescu products sold at Nordstroms, if so I might be heading out that way and I could look into it when I'm out there. 

I'm a chronic popper, once I see that gross white head popping up from the zit, its getting popped. I find that despite what everyone has told me it helps the zit heal alot faster. If i'm going to do it I usually do it before I wash my face so that the area gets cleaned anyways. Then I'll apply a spot treatment on the area to help fight bacteria and help it heal. The product I'm loving now for that is Boscia's acne treatment serum stuff, heres the link: Sephora: Boscia Clear Complexion Treatment with Botanical Blast: Oil/Blemish Control. I've only been using a sample of it that I had received but I MAY invest when I get money on a full bottle. But it only has an effect on actual zits rather than blackheads or clogged up pores.

Sadly, my insurance I am pretty sure will only pay for Retin-A, infact I can only get the generic of it, Tretinion. I was prescribed Retin-A micro like about four years back and the insurance would only cover for regular Tretinion. I'm hoping to do as much as I can without having to involve a doctor or a prescription. 

Being a WOC, I do have some hyperpigmentation issues. It's weird though for some reason it's not that bad on my face but on my body, those marks will last forever! I don't tan or anything either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The marks on my face will take a few weeks to fade away if I exfoliate well.

I think this problem maybe mostly genetic. I've noticed my mother whose 52 now complaining about recurrent blackheads also. She even gets them on the same place on her face as me!_

 
$18.00
Much nicer then ripping the skin, and yes it  is a mask, but you don't want to wait for it to completely dry like a mask and let it sit.

I think removal of blemishes are better once the face has been cleaned because the pores are now open. Plus you are not forcing the dirt into the skin while trying to do extractions, when I used to get facials they would always do extractions after for this reason.

I used to be on Trentinion, it wrecked my face something fierce so my dermatologist put me on Retin A Micro. My face still gets really red if I use to much or get it wet. 

You need to take care of your body the same as you do your face, I loofah and scrub myself silly. Mederma for scars could help your marks on the body.

If your mom is also getting them it could be your environment...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_$18.00
Much nicer then ripping the skin, and yes it  is a mask, but you don't want to wait for it to completely dry like a mask and let it sit.

I think removal of blemishes are better once the face has been cleaned because the pores are now open. Plus you are not forcing the dirt into the skin while trying to do extractions, when I used to get facials they would always do extractions after for this reason.

I used to be on Trentinion, it wrecked my face something fierce so my dermatologist put me on Retin A Micro. My face still gets really red if I use to much or get it wet. 

You need to take care of your body the same as you do your face, I loofah and scrub myself silly. Mederma for scars could help your marks on the body.

If your mom is also getting them it could be your environment..._

 
Only $18?! Not bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do you get of it and how long does it last? Sorry for asking soo much about it I just like to get more bang for my buck lol.

I forgot to mention that I do sanitize the area of the zit with alcohol right before I pop it and I make sure my hands are clean also. But I understand what you mean about having the pores be open and removing the dirt off the skin. I'll be sure to do that next time because some of those suckers can be quite stubborn even if they have already come to a head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Yeah my skin can't take anymore irritation seriously. I'm actually glad I didn't use the Tretinion because I ended up later on getting a prescription for Duac (at the time I had an issue with cystic acne mainly on my forehead) and my skin was clear within 2 months! I only had a problem with some dryness and flakyness which is normal for BP treatments. But a lot has changed within those 4 years since then with my skin.

Honestly, I've been neglecting my body until recently! I've got some new stretchmarks and have been using products for them twice a day and seeing some slight results so far, its too soon to really tell though. A nice body scrub and moisturizer sounds really nice right now!

Do you happen to know if Mederma is used to treat strechmarks or any type of keloid/hypertrophic scarring also?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Only $18?! Not bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do you get of it and how long does it last? Sorry for asking soo much about it I just like to get more bang for my buck lol.

I forgot to mention that I do sanitize the area of the zit with alcohol right before I pop it and I make sure my hands are clean also. But I understand what you mean about having the pores be open and removing the dirt off the skin. I'll be sure to do that next time because some of those suckers can be quite stubborn even if they have already come to a head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Yeah my skin can't take anymore irritation seriously. I'm actually glad I didn't use the Tretinion because I ended up later on getting a prescription for Duac (at the time I had an issue with cystic acne mainly on my forehead) and my skin was clear within 2 months! I only had a problem with some dryness and flakyness which is normal for BP treatments. But a lot has changed within those 4 years since then with my skin.

Honestly, I've been neglecting my body until recently! I've got some new stretchmarks and have been using products for them twice a day and seeing some slight results so far, its too soon to really tell though. A nice body scrub and moisturizer sounds really nice right now!

Do you happen to know if Mederma is used to treat strechmarks or any type of keloid/hypertrophic scarring also?_

 
2.5 oz I am not sure how long it lasts, I just bought it recently.

I may be wrong, so someone please feel free to correct me. I think swabbing the area with alcohol, besides drying it out will lead to more oil production, which is probably why you are having so many flareups in the same locations.

Personally my biggest luxury is my body scrub by Bliss, Vanilla Bergamont Body buff $36.00 the smell is so yummy!!! My body cream is Cetaphil because I have found it works, no matter where i move or what I am doing, it is perfect for me.

I can't see why it wouldn't work, a stretchmark is a scar.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_2.5 oz I am not sure how long it lasts, I just bought it recently.

I may be wrong, so someone please feel free to correct me. I think swabbing the area with alcohol, besides drying it out will lead to more oil production, which is probably why you are having so many flareups in the same locations.

Personally my biggest luxury is my body scrub by Bliss, Vanilla Bergamont Body buff $36.00 the smell is so yummy!!! My body cream is Cetaphil because I have found it works, no matter where i move or what I am doing, it is perfect for me.

I can't see why it wouldn't work, a stretchmark is a scar._

 
2.5 oz sounds pretty good, it should last for a decent amount of time which is another plus to this product so far! I also know that the site sometimes offers free shipping so I might take advantage of that if trying to get to Nordstrom's is a hassle or if they don't have MB products there.

I believe you are correct about the alcohol thing. But I only get one odd zit at a time usually and if I have more than one they are in different places most of the time. So far I haven't noticed any negative effects of doing that as long as I'm not slathering my whole entire face or a large area of it with alcohol. Now that would be bad lol.

 The area that I break out the most is around the hair line right above my ears because my glasses have thick bands (the part that goes over your ears). I try to clean and sanitize the bands twice a day in to help avoid it. But if I do get lazy a zit will pop up! 

I am actually super cheap when it comes to body products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most of the products I do use I'll only buy from the drugstore when I see a good deal. I have some Bath & Body Works stuff that I have received as gifts, and samples I've got from different places. But the most I guess "luxurious" body product I own so far is probably an Heiress shower gel and body lotion that I got from a set which also included the perfume. Plus with my MAC addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I can't afford another luxury lol.

Yeah that's what I had thought about Mederma. Since a stretchmark is just essentially a form of scarring. I'll see how the Cocoa Butter Stretchmark massage cream and emu oil I'm using does before I bump it up a notch with Mederma.


----------



## kiss (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the Mario Badescu cream peel and so far I am not liking the product. It didn't pull out anything from from my pores like I thought it would. And in some areas such as on my cheekbones I couldn't even peel/roll anything off and felt like I had to tug on my skin. The only difference I noticed is that my skin felt slightly smoother in the morning, but I don't know if its from that or their seaweed cream that I used afterwards. I am going to try it again tonight and put more on since maybe more will peel off.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I got the Mario Badescu cream peel and so far I am not liking the product. It didn't pull out anything from from my pores like I thought it would. And in some areas such as on my cheekbones I couldn't even peel/roll anything off and felt like I had to tug on my skin. The only difference I noticed is that my skin felt slightly smoother in the morning, but I don't know if its from that or their seaweed cream that I used afterwards. I am going to try it again tonight and put more on since maybe more will peel off._

 
You have to put on enough to make it work and yes it is the AHA working in the peel that made your skin smooth. I start on my nose because I have oily skin if I wait then it starts to get sweaty from being covered, so I start there and work my way around, as long as you have a good enough layer and don't let it dry completely it should roll off pretty well. I had let it dry once and I thought I was going to rub my face off. That's what I get for hoping on Specktra "real quick"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cheek area is difficult for me to but working it like I described really helped lessen the tugging.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I got the Mario Badescu cream peel and so far I am not liking the product. It didn't pull out anything from from my pores like I thought it would. And in some areas such as on my cheekbones I couldn't even peel/roll anything off and felt like I had to tug on my skin. The only difference I noticed is that my skin felt slightly smoother in the morning, but I don't know if its from that or their seaweed cream that I used afterwards. I am going to try it again tonight and put more on since maybe more will peel off._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_You have to put on enough to make it work and yes it is the AHA working in the peel that made your skin smooth. I start on my nose because I have oily skin if I wait then it starts to get sweaty from being covered, so I start there and work my way around, as long as you have a good enough layer and don't let it dry completely it should roll off pretty well. I had let it dry once and I thought I was going to rub my face off. That's what I get for hoping on Specktra "real quick"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cheek area is difficult for me to but working it like I described really helped lessen the tugging._

 
Before I go out next week to Nordies hopefully, does anyone have a list of ingredients for the cream peel? 

And seaweed cream?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I've heard that its suppose to be soothing for the skin but I swear I'm like allergic to any facial product with seaweed in it for some reason! It's actually suppose to be very highly comedogenic. But hey everyones skin is different!


----------



## kiss (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried the Cream peel again tonight and I put more than just a thin layer and it did peel much better, but I still had to tug more than I would like to get the rolling going. It also really helped doing the face in parts then applying all over at once. My face definetely feels much smoother and looks fresher. I like the product more now for that reason but maybe I can find something else with AHA that will give me the same result without the tugging.

 Really I thought that seaweed wasn't supposed to clog pores at all. My skin reacts pretty well to seaweed products. Although, I need to use the mario badescu seaweed cream a few more times to form an opinion on it. I asked for a sample because the cream looked like a lluscious pearly green lol.






Here are the cream peel ingredients from their site:

Ingredients: Aqua (Water), Kaolin, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Cetearyl Alcohol, Paraffin, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), PEG-30 Glyceryl Stearate, Propylene Glycol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Prunus Persica (Peach Extract), Daucus Carota (Carrot Extract), Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Cetearyl Sulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Tocopherol, Lactic Acid, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Phenoxyethanol, Isobutylparaben, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I tried the Cream peel again tonight and I put more than just a thin layer and it did peel much better, but I still had to tug more than I would like to get the rolling going. It also really helped doing the face in parts then applying all over at once. My face definetely feels much smoother and looks fresher. I like the product more now for that reason but maybe I can find something else with AHA that will give me the same result without the tugging.

 Really I thought that seaweed wasn't supposed to clog pores at all. My skin reacts pretty well to seaweed products. Although, I need to use the mario badescu seaweed cream a few more times to form an opinion on it. I asked for a sample because the cream looked like a lluscious pearly green lol.

I actually looked in the mirror last night and I swear I saw a whole army of blackheads on my nose. It was sick so I just manually extracted them with my extractor, not easy though!





Here are the cream peel ingredients from their site:

Ingredients: Aqua (Water), Kaolin, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Cetearyl Alcohol, Paraffin, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), PEG-30 Glyceryl Stearate, Propylene Glycol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Prunus Persica (Peach Extract), Daucus Carota (Carrot Extract), Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Cetearyl Sulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Tocopherol, Lactic Acid, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Phenoxyethanol, Isobutylparaben, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben_

 

Thanks for the ingredient, but from the looks of the stuff in it I won't be able to use it. My face HATES sulfates and there's two types in the peel cream
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The other ingredients look fine though but its just the darn sulfates! There in practically everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


As for seaweed (algae) I had always thought it was good at detoxifying as it was in all those detox masks and treatments for the face and body. But I have found it to be on several high comedogenic lists. I personally haven't found it to clog my pores but instead it irritated my skin a lot.

I ended up just manually extracting the army full of blackheads that I seen on my nose last night. Grossss!


----------



## irini (Mar 21, 2009)

do you guys know any cruelty free thing that actually fights blackheads?i have the same problem with nose blackheads


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *irini* 

 
_do you guys know any cruelty free thing that actually fights blackheads?i have the same problem with nose blackheads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, nope =[ I haven't even been able to use anything for my blackheads cause my skins going another period of being super sensitive and getting irritated by everything it touches.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 21, 2009)

I use Joey New York- Pure pores

I have had the bottle for 2 years now and it works so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, no blackheads on my nose or chin, and I have been using it for 2 years, three times a week. 

I noticed after 2 weeks my blackheads were gone


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I use Joey New York- Pure pores

I have had the bottle for 2 years now and it works so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, no blackheads on my nose or chin, and I have been using it for 2 years, three times a week. 

I noticed after 2 weeks my blackheads were gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you happen to have a list of the ingredients hun? My skin hates everything and I'm still struggling to find a basic facewash right now.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its not a face wash, its a mask thingy...Its hard to describe, its a clear fluid, and you put it on your blackheads, and then after 2 Min's, rub cotton wool balls over it and the blackheads come up and look a lot less noticeable. Its AWESOME! 

*Ingredients*
Salicylic Acid 0.5%,Water, Witch Hazel (Hamamelis Virginiana) Extract, Butylene Glycol, Lactic Acid, Glycine, Alanine, Serine, Malic Acid, Aspartic Acid, Nettle (Urtica Dioica) Extract, Yarrow (Achillea Millefolium) Extract, Melissa Officinalis, Threonine, Arginine, Aloe Barbadensis Extract, Hops (Humulus Lupulus) Extract, Citric Acid, Fennel (Foeniculum Vulgare) Extract, Methylcellulose, Lysine, Glutamic Acid, Allantoin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Disodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Butylparaben, Ethylparab

*Directions*
On clean skin, apply a thin layer on areas with blackheads, excess oils and large pores. Wait for gel to dry - approximately one minute. With gentle up and down massage movements, roll away impurities and blackheads. then rinse with lukewarm water. Avoid the eye area. for best results, use at night, 2-3 times per week. Mild stinging may be experienced during use and will dissipate quickly - this is due to PURE PORES at work.

Amazon.com: Joey New York Pure Pores Blackhead Remover Gel 2 oz.: Beauty


----------



## envyxo (Mar 24, 2009)

i have been struggling with blackheads on the side of my nose and chin for what feels like FOREVER.. well over the weekend I went to rite aid and picked up a Pretika Sonicdermabrasion system, (amazing dupe of the clarisonic for only $29.99!) and this baby works wonders... i use it every night with the philosophy purity made simple foaming cleanser and i am already seeing results and its only been a few days.. i highly recommend this!!


----------



## AmandDUR (Mar 24, 2009)

look into mandelic acid. its one thing that has made a world of difference in my skin. im so reactive to acids and this is the only one im not.

anything with pineapple is also a great blackhead zapper.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 25, 2009)

exfoilate the areas u have blackheads daily. this saved my skin from them! always use a medicated toner after washing to help make ur pores squeaky clean. i like biore's.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the same problem with blackheads on/around my nose and my chin. I try to keep them at bay by using an exfoliating scrub twice a week and pore strips once a week. I also use Queene Helene's Mint Julep Masque too. They're not as noticeable but haven't completely gone away. I guess I'll keep looking for that miracle product.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

I was really close to ordering some products online to try...but stopped when I realized how much my cc's balances are and how my bank account only has $1.42 in it right now lol. 

So I've been trying some cheap home remedies with stuff I already have. 

Just the other night, I steamed my face for a little bit and rubbed castor oil and kept rubbing it in circular motions. It was a bit difficult cause the oil is on the thicker side. I could just feel a bunch of "plugs" coming out. Ewww. I did some manual extracting too for the real big gross looking buggers. Then without rinsing my face off, I took some of my Juice Beauty Organic Facial Wash onto a Cargo Blu-ray Polish cloth and went to work on my face. Then finally rinsed with some purified water (I can't handle the chlorine and minerals on my face. Sooo drying.). There was still a bit of oil left but not an uncomfortable amount, just enough to make me feel moisturized. Next, I wiped my face with some rose water on a cotton pad before applying some emu oil to my face. 

I've noticed just today that my chin looks as if it has less blackheads and clogged pores. Which was a total surprise. But I won't lie though, I can feel some purging going on though. 

Does anyone watch the show The Doctors? I love it. Today there was a segment on blackheads, removing them, and preventing them. A dermatologist on there says to NOT use your fingers cause they actually can push gunk back into the skin even though it seems as if they are getting some of the blackheads out. That can cause inflammation and infection. He did a demonstration on how to extract a blackhead on some girls back and just ewww lol.

I use to exfoliate my face on a daily basis when I was younger. I think it actually has done some damage as my skin is so sensitive now. I actually just started to exfoliate again cause everything seemed to irritate it besides the Cargo Polish Cloths cause there just very soft fine clothes. There not pre-moistened or anything just cloths, this way I'm avoiding adding any extra ingredients and stuff on my face. The Queen Helene Mint mask is the shit! I use to use it all the time on zits over night years back in middle school. Idk y I ever stopped using it cause it just worked so well. A zit would shrink down so much after one night's use of this wonderful stuff!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had these stubborn blackheads on the sides of my nose for years. So one night, I smeared tachy glue to the areas with the blackheads, let the glue dry, and peeled it off. Sure, it hurt like hell, but when I looked on the dried strips of glue, I saw several little blackheads stuck on them that had been removed from my pores. True story.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate blackheads >:c they ruin my life.

And I watched that episode of the doctors today XD. I want a blackhead extractor, now :c


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've had these stubborn blackheads on the sides of my nose for years. So one night, I smeared tachy glue to the areas with the blackheads, let the glue dry, and peeled it off. Sure, it hurt like hell, but when I looked on the dried strips of glue, I saw several little blackheads stuck on them that had been removed from my pores. True story._

 
LOL, someone actually suggested in a list of odd beauty dips to use regular elmer's glue. I've never tried it or using glue period on them cause knowing my luck it'll probably rip out a nice bit of skin =[ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I hate blackheads >:c they ruin my life.

And I watched that episode of the doctors today XD. I want a blackhead extractor, now :c_

 
Ah yes they are the devil. 

The dude used a HUGE extractor. The one I have is like less than half the size of his haha. I wish I could get him to extract all my gunked up pores lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 8, 2009)

My boyfriend has crazy blackheads on his nose and cheeks. I can't say anything because it would piss him off, but they drive me crazy! If I could get him started on a facial care routine, it would make me so happy.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 8, 2009)

I have blackheads on my nose. I used japanese brands of blackhead strips regularly in my teenage years but they didn't help much. I now use a mild daily scrub daily and it is better but they are still here. I live with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps blackheads are due to genetics? My mum has them on her nose and cheeks but other than blackheads she has very good complexion.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've used everything from strips to harsh toners and scrubs. The only that has  worked is Paulas choice 2% BHA. I think it was mentioned earlier in the thread as well..

Not all Salicylic acid products are the same. The one by Paula has soothing ingredients and antioxidants - it's really well formulated. If you think you have sensitive skin, there is a 1% version available.

it's an awesome product. i've been using it for well over 2 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have samples available for cheap (80 cents)


----------

